# Diesel.Fr



## silverweed (Aug 6, 2018)

We are off on the 15th for a month to France. Any one have up to date min/max for what they paid for supermarket fuel. We are going to Brittany but any up to date prices welcome. Also LPG


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 6, 2018)

The following website is the best source of information, and invaluable for finding GPL:

https://www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr

It does seem to be down at the moment however ...


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Aug 6, 2018)

Expect to see prices higher than here....€1.35-1.60. Have a great time.


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 6, 2018)

*Why do we fret so much about diesel prices*

Yes I/we try to pay as little as we can.
Prices on France seem more variable than in UK.
Supermarkets usually cheapest.
Motorways dearest.
We are in Italy where the same applies and diesel is a touch more than Uk.
We average £70 a week on diesel.
£100 on food.
So what if diesel was up to £80 a week.
Overall spend might rise from £240 to £250


----------



## witzend (Aug 6, 2018)

If it matters just go for a few days less or don't drive so much when there


----------



## jeffscarborough (Aug 6, 2018)

My van is still running on French diesel. I found it a bit cheaper than UK at about £1.26.
Last fill up was at Montreuil at the garage and paid €1.32


----------



## Makzine (Aug 6, 2018)

Last time we were out there beginning of July we filled up a@1.35 euro near Dreux and just before coming back at Boulogne @1.32 euro tanks still full for the next run over on Wednesday :wave:


----------



## silverweed (Aug 6, 2018)

Your right it doesn’t matter but I never said I wasn’t curious


----------



## Kontiki (Aug 6, 2018)

Handy website we found good for finding cheapest fuel is  Real time petrol prices in your area  there is also an app but up to now it won't let me install it, not sure if its because my mobile has a UK sim.

We are off in the morning heading down to the Loire then off to Brittany at the end of August.


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 6, 2018)

As I recall our member Carol wisely said:

"As I can't change it then I don't worry about it"

All very true.

However DO avoid motorways filling stations the same as in the UK.


----------



## Trotter (Aug 7, 2018)

*I like your tag line*



Makzine said:


> Last time we were out there beginning of July we filled up a@1.35 euro near Dreux and just before coming back at Boulogne @1.32 euro tanks still full for the next run over on Wednesday :wave:



Isn't the exchange rate affecting the price difference as well.

BTW Your tag line. Something I will aspire to. I might even nick it to use as my own


----------

